# work in progress



## Dale Zig (Aug 30, 2021)

just a few pics of how we started and keeps growing,


----------



## Bigfoot21075 (Aug 7, 2021)

Wow, it's very cool! How do you reach the middle sections of that or is it smaller than it looks? GREAT job BTW.


----------



## Dale Zig (Aug 30, 2021)

the pic with the green turf is what we started with. it was 8' x 20' its now grown with no green turf lots of buildings, trains, and people. ir is now 20' x 42' so its grown over the last year. btw thanks for them great job. we started it only to fill in time with the COVID crap. now we spend all our time no news, no tv, no world drama. just our little towns that btw all have sound affects depending on what they are,, truly enjoy the hobby.
as far as getting to the middle, if you look close you can see a path that we made to be able to maintained the layout. it was built strong 2 x4 on 16" centers with 4 x4 legs we can both be on the table at the same time and it does not budge.

thanks,
Dale and Lisa


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Dale Zig said:


> the pic with the green turf is what we started with. it was 8' x 20' its now grown with no green turf lots of buildings, trains, and people. ir is now 20' x 42' so its grown over the last year. btw thanks for them great job. we started it only to fill in time with the COVID crap. now we spend all our time no news, no tv, no world drama. just our little towns that btw all have sound affects depending on what they are,, truly enjoy the hobby.
> as far as getting to the middle, if you look close you can see a path that we made to be able to maintained the layout. it was built strong 2 x4 on 16" centers with 4 x4 legs we can both be on the table at the same time and it does not budge.
> 
> thanks,
> Dale and Lisa


I like the custom-made orange water tower in the first picture. 

Welcome to the site.

You have a nice layout going on.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Is there room to walk on the backside of the tunnel mountain? To access the inside of it?


----------



## Dale Zig (Aug 30, 2021)

yes sir. you can get in both tunnels from that end. there is about 14" from the edge of the table. tight but it works.


----------



## The Southern Railroad (May 22, 2021)

Nice stuff - Some day's, I think I'm off my rocker with all the items I buy , THEN , a miracle happens , I come on the Model Train Forum and see there are many others doing the same thing. They Do Exist ! Assume start to what looks to be a huge butt build - Looking forward to seeing more - Thumbs up


----------



## Squeaky (Sep 12, 2021)

Looks like a great start, looking forward to seeing more. Keep us updated


----------

